# Sell your phone for cash and benefit the environment



## MichaelAmrs01 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mobile phone recycling service offering you cash for your old used mobile phone. Recycle your old used mobile phone and save money and the planet at the same time.
So,not only mobile phone recycling is a great way to earn extra cash by selling your old mobiles it is also good for the environment!


----------



## nickvc (Aug 25, 2011)

Spam!

He's gone!

Harold


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 25, 2011)

Sell them??? Nah more fun tearing them apart. :lol:

Deano


----------



## butcher (Aug 27, 2011)

Many on the forum will refine your phones, and treat the waste responsibly, to keep our planet clean. 

If sold to some recyclers they may just be shipped to third world countries and pollute and kill those people.

So yes sell the phones to gold refining forum members.


----------



## Ocean (Aug 29, 2011)

NoIdea said:


> Sell them??? Nah more fun tearing them apart. :lol:
> 
> Deano



Don't tear apart the more modern Smart Phones!!

My company, Relectrocycle, will turn those into more $ than you will ever see from refining!


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 30, 2011)

MichaelAmrs01 said:


> Mobile phone recycling service offering you cash for your old used mobile phone.


http://www.ripoffreport.com/Search/pacebutler.aspx
http://www.ripoffreport.com/cellular-phone-companies/pace-butler-corp/pace-butler-corp-they-want-to-4ee6e.htm
http://www.ripoffreport.com/cellular-phone-companies/pace-butler-corporat/pace-butler-corporation-fraud-3959c.htm
http://www.resellerratings.com/store/PaceButler
Class action lawsuit.... http://www.schneiderwallace.com/other_cases_detail.php?id=110041
13 negative reports to the Better Business Bureau in the last year alone.http://www.bbb.org/oklahoma-city/business-reviews/cellular-telephone-equipment-and-supplies/pacebutler-corporation-in-edmond-ok-7001270/complaints

Here are a couple of the most damaging sites I've seen yet... 
http://800notes.com/Phone.aspx/1-405-755-3131
and this one
http://www.oakridger.com/announcements/x845565977/Police-reports-April-7-13
 "FRAUD/FORGERY
An employee of the Oak Ridge Police Department reported that she received a fraudulent check for $4,738.50 from a company identified as Pace Butler Corp. in a mail scam."



Michael (Haeger ?), most of your posts (4 out of 5)have been of you promoting PaceButler. But you have been doing it as though you are a common individual simply recommending them.Although everyone here can see that you have all of their information on your profile.A simple search of your username clearly points to you working for pacebutler,it even comes up on their website http://www.google.com/search?q=MichaelAmrs01&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGLL_en#q=MichaelAmrs01&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7GGLL_en&prmd=ivns&ei=7nJcTq7bMojBtge666nZAw&start=30&sa=N&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=f582e101530810fb&biw=1270&bih=820
I have been reading information online for hours, documenting pacebutlers horrible business practices.The sites listed above are just a small handfull.I hope that the members of this forum will do their own investigative research before having ANY dealings with you,or pacebutler.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 30, 2011)

And they buy gold to. :mrgreen: 

http://www.pacebutlergold.com/


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok, I've seen enough of this clown. This forum is not keen on doing business with ANYONE that isn't honest in their dealings. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 30, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Ok, I've seen enough of this clown.


 8) :!:


----------



## darshevo (Aug 30, 2011)

I dunno why you guys don't just send all those pesky old cell phones to me. I will give you a nice shiny new American quarter (now worth about 20 cents on the world market) for each one :mrgreen:


----------



## joem (Sep 18, 2011)

Just send them to oceans ( the member not the large body of water)


----------



## Claudie (Sep 18, 2011)

I live in southern Iowa. Just exactly what is a cell phone? :|


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 18, 2011)

Claudie said:


> I live in southern Iowa. Just exactly what is a cell phone?


It is a container holding a volume of concentrated sulfuric acid,that has a cathode attached to a negative terminal of a battery charger and a stainless anode that calls to you everytime you see black powder suspended in it.Gees Claudie,I ashamed of you.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 18, 2011)

I think I saw one of those at the county fair....


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 18, 2011)

Whats a county fair?


----------



## Geo (Sep 18, 2011)

thats where i met my wife. our dad said we make a beautiful couple.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 18, 2011)

TXWolfie said:


> Whats a county fair?





Geo said:


> thats where i met my wife. our dad said we make a beautiful couple.


Chuckle.You guys are too much sometimes.


----------



## lalitv74 (Feb 28, 2014)

hey guys i did some research on this and i have got www. atterobay .com they say they buy broken phones any one have experience in selling old phones? please share‎


----------



## necromancer (Feb 28, 2014)

Claudie said:


> I live in southern Iowa. Just exactly what is a cell phone? :|




you are one lucky man Claudie !! :lol:


----------

